# 2010 HOBIE-ABT KAYAK SERIES ROUND 1 - GLENELG RIVER



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Well , what a great weekend.

This was my first time fishing an ABT event. In fact, it was my first time bream fishing with artificials. Just like everybody else, I did manage to catch plenty of small ones but just couldn't crack it for a legal. I'll be better for the experience though..

I really enjoyed catching up with some of the guys I hadn't met before. All great blokes. I was really impressed with the effort of "Elmo" who had driven down from Warwick in Queensland just for the event. That's a fair effort mate.

The weather threw everything at us and as the guys know the fishing was tough. Congratulations goes to GregL for the round win, and also to everybody who competed.

A special thanks to FishVictoria and especially Neil May from Westvic Kayaks and Kampers in Geelong for setting up a ProAngler for me to use, for my showbag, as well as the daily goody bags and sausage sizzles.

I took over 130 video clips for the weekend. I've rushed together a video so it could be on youtube today. I left out the vision taken late in the night in the bar at the pub. It wasn't pretty. Neither was Neil in the morning.

It's best to double click on the vid and watch it fullscreen on youtube:

Anyway, here goes:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

simply awesome videoing and editing Rhino... great work..

I still can't quite get used to seeing blokes standing up in kayaks though!!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah great job Rhino on the video, i was another who just kept finding fish around 25-26cm, but had a ball just the same. I learn't heaps from the experience and was gobsmacked by the turnout from the yakkers, as you said some coming down from queensland. 
Big thanks to the ABT crew who were very helpful, The owners of the pub (can't remember there names) the kiosk for the bacon and egg rolls at 6.00am, the BP servo for stocking every bloody color of Ecogear blades :twisted: and a very special thanks to Neil may for the lunches and sausage sizzle.
Congratulations to Greg L on the victory (you made most of us look very ordinary) and everyone who turned up and fished in great spirits. I just wished the boaters took us with a bit more respect, as for me it was great to be sharing the waters with such good fishos, watching and learning from them, maybe they will come around one day.
Anyway i had a ball and can't wait till another round, when i can have another go at the breamers.
Bilby.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic stuff their Rhino, it was a great weekend with a great bunch of blokes at a top location.....Special thanks to Neil for his tech support and boat ramp repair...Looking forward to the next one......Scott...


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Great Vid there Rhino! Does a superb job that little camera, i may have to look at one myself.

I see GregL up there again, well done mate!


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Great Video Dazza.
Wish I was there  
Cant wait till the ones Im going to come up.

Thanks Mitch


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good stuff Rhino.

So some boaties are a little up themselves eh ?

We will have to catch bigger bags than them then . ;-)


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done on the video work Rihno i wa glued to the screen bring on the Hobies & those PA'S are awsome.
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome video once again Darren.

I was down there at about 3pm Sunday was sorry to see that all of the Hobies had packed up for the day. I fished for about 3 hrs for a total of 3 tiny salmon. The river is still MEGA-brown and dirty as from all the recent rain/runoff we've had down here recently and so the bream have switched off so much.
Here's some shots I took way down near the mouth that shows the contrast between the brown river water and the fresh sea water:




























Anyways, sorry I didn't get off my arse earlier and get down to meet some of you blokes. Next time.

Cheers, 
Paul.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done guys and congratulations to Greg L on his win , these comps are certainly getting popular


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

You're really very creative and talented Darren,

Thanks for bringing the event to us who couldn't make it. If I keep watching your eye catching video's I wont be having any new experiences when I get out on the water myself - your bringing it onto my monitor - well done!

Thanks for all your effort,
David


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Great report Darren ,the video really gets you going makes you want to be there and luved the music ,even though a different version one of my fav songs,looks like the advent was well organised and everyone had a terrific time .Congrats to Gregl for takeing out 1st prize and makeing the trip down

cheers cruiser


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Great video, not the same as being there, but certanly puts the location, the competition and people into perspective. Love to see the next version with the pub scenes.....


----------



## Stinkboat79 (Sep 19, 2009)

Seriously great footage mate. It was a great weekend i had a ball and i even bagged a legal one which made my weekend. Thanks to all that made it all happen!!!


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Great Vid Darren, you've done another great job, considering how knackered you must be as i am from driving back yesterday......and the miles you covered getting the footage and still manage to get a few fish, even if they were undersized well done.

Had an awsome time met heaps of fellow fisherman and some old friends and as my first time fishing from a PA...loved it...  stable as all hell, out in the choppy stuff it just plowed through and to see so many PA's out there was great, everyone was standing up and working their spot. it was pretty good to get out ther with all the other yaks along with the boats and mix it up.

Was great to see everyone mixing it up at the pub each night and swapping some stories and a few drinks, ok a lot of drinks. :lol:

Well done to Neil May from Geelong for the snags .. they were a treat after a big day on the water, along with the pack of snacks each day that was the best.

Had a great time and look forward to the next one.

Well done to GregL for a good effort..


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I noticed one paddle yak, were there anymore?

Cheers


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the report and the great vid Darren. And congrats GregL on your win - I guess that more than compensates for missing the (local) Clyde River Bream Comp! 8)


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just out of interest did anyone stay at the Kywong Caravan Park? My mum and dad run it. They also mentioned that a few of the boaties were pretentious pricks. Pity.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

chi4505 said:


> pretentious pricks


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: haha never heard that one before  :lol:


----------



## Yakattack2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job on the video Darren,
I know a lot of work goes into putting your vids together, but they are always enjoyed.

What a weekend, I had an absolute ball.
I really enjoyed catching up with everyone there, and meeting some new faces.

Greg, congratulations on the win, well deserved mate.
As mentioned fishing was tough day 1. 
Day 2 fishing was good; the struggle was getting over that number I started to hate&#8230; 28
Picked up over 20 fish on Sunday, with at least 6 fish 26 - 27.7. Arrrrh.
But fishing was good and enjoyed every minute out on the water, Um except maybe for that ½ hour or so on Sunday when the rain come down sideways.

Gig thanks to Neil for the lunch packs and the BBQ and drinks after each days fishing, really appreciated by all.

Congratulations to Steve Fields for putting on a great event.
The tournament ran seamlessly from start to finish, I know one thing for sure; I'm definitely attending all the Vic legs and I'm going to do my best to get to as many of the interstate legs, just need to work through yak transporting headaches.
I encourage everyone to attend your local event, the more we support those that put in the hard work to organise a series like this, the bigger this will become.
Steve you have set the bar high on running a kayak fishing tournament.
And Scott as usual went over and above the call of duty transporting a fleet of Hobies down for the ones that couldn't get their Yaks there.

Well done to everyone that attended, and put in the hard yards trying to get through the small buggers to the elusive 28+ fish, everywhere I looked there was a smiling face.
The tournament was fished in great spirit, where sharing info and tips out on the water was not uncommon.
Look forward to the next one,

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations to all who attended, and to all involved in organising what looks to be a brilliant event!

Rhino, that is one seriously good video. Thanks for bringing a slice of the event to those of us who couldn't be there!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Seriously great footage mate. It was a great weekend i had a ball and i even bagged a legal one which made my weekend. Thanks to all that made it all happen!!!


Good to see you got on the forum mate, now we just have to get Rob signed up.

Had a great weekend, even if the fishing wasn't that flash. We flew in to Melbourne about midnight on Thursday and jumped straight into the car for the drive to Nelson. We really needed someone riding shotgun on this drive the roo's were everywhere. This slowed our trip down but we arrived around 5am :?

7am and the prefish was on, sleep whats that 8) we reached pritchards an stumble around aimlessely trying to set up our yaks in a half sleep blur. We set off a bit after the others and headed downstream in search of salt, fish anything really but got a big nada. Very grateful when the start was changed to the front of the river.

Comp day 1 saw a tough day for me, the deep water is a part of my fishing thats lacking so quick learning curves for the day. I landed a few little bream and some salmon trout I think ;-) got smoked by what was either a large ep or a small jew what ever it was it hit my vibe like a steam train and didn't bother stopping. I head in to mr crispy cream.

Comp day 2 and thinks were looking up, i had figured out the vibes a bit an was getting fish from the get go, all be different types of salmon, apprentely roughies and trout. I left the gaggle of boats an yakkers an head up stream of the bridge, this proved to be my saviour drifting a deep section working my vibe i nailed a nice 29 to the fork saving me from mr crispy cream for a second day.

All in all a great weekend an got to meet a few of the southern Akffers.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done all, and special congrats to Greg on what sounds like a very tough weekend to get a legal fish. I'm glad the Clyde comp didn't have a length limit of 28cm to the fork!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great footage, no wonder you didn't get the big ones, you spent all your time filming.
But hay at least the camera puts a nice bend in your rod :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Stoked with the win!!!
(I've written a more detailed report of my weekend in the ABT section of the forum)
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. My fishing suffered a bit I guess because of the time spent filming, but to receive positive comments makes it all worthwhile.

Thanks Madfishman for the tips and loan of the vibe on the first day. I had other vibes that I caught fish on, but the one you loaned me seemed to be the favorite amongst the fishos and the fish. I was lucky to get it back after going cross country with it a couple of times. :shock:

Sel - there were three paddle yaks that I remember, two are on the video, Rob Maya (Yakattack2008) and his mate. Camfish was there also.

McBigg - I was checking out your mulloway vids  A few of the guys from the trip are keen to get to Nelson again and have a crack at 'em. Maybe we could catch up then.

Thanks again everyone  8)


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

That wa s an enjoyable dvd. cheers


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

Great work Rhino, i have watched it a few times puts me back there each time..keep it up.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

That is one bloody brilliant video - loved it  . Well done Rhino !


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

It is an awesome video. The picture is great, the music is like heart beat pumping up all fishing excitement. This is even better than any Hobie commercial video on their web site. You show the Hoibe craft advance design for fishing adventure and the excellence of unique Mirage drive system. The power of this video is "Action". Perhaps, you were focusing on taking video. It seems not much fishing action caught on video camera. Anyway, this is the best home make kayak fishing video I ever seen on youtube!!


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Darwin said:


> It is an awesome video. The picture is great, the music is like heart beat pumping up all fishing excitement. This is even better than any Hobie commercial video on their web site. You show the Hoibe craft advance design for fishing adventure and the excellence of unique Mirage drive system. The power of this video is "Action". Perhaps, you were focusing on taking video. It seems not much fishing action caught on video camera. Anyway, this is the best home make kayak fishing video I ever seen on youtube!!


All very flattering comments Darwin, thank you. I was a competitor at this comp and I did spend a lot of time filming and my fishing may have suffered for it. As much as I would have liked to film fish being caught, the truth is that out of 29 competitors on day one, only five fish were caught/weighed in. These five fish were caught along the length of the river system and unfortunately I couldn't be everywhere invading other competitors space.


----------

